# Cyclocross Macclesfield 2009 - Photo's



## Ricky Baby (11 Mar 2010)

I went and took some photos at last years cyclocross event in Macclesfield (27/12/2009).

Gallery can be found here:
http://smith-net.org.uk/cyclocross/

Thats the few i felt worth showing off . Most of the rest are either blurry or massively under/overexposed .


----------



## Norm (11 Mar 2010)

*Not Found*

The requested URL /cyclecross/ was not found on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Ricky Baby (11 Mar 2010)

Norm said:


> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /cyclecross/ was not found on this server.
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.




Haha, now i look like an idiot. link fixed.


----------



## Norm (11 Mar 2010)

Great images. I feel dirty just looking at them. 

I like the gallery software you are using too, although the square crop does mean you can't always see the images in the thumbnails, but I do like the black'n'white / colour thing.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Mar 2010)

That's one of the events I usually avoid- grassy and very very tough with a belly full of christmas pud. I see nick craig was there!


----------



## dan_bo (11 Mar 2010)

Good pics by the way.


----------



## trio25 (12 Mar 2010)

I was at that race, enjoyed it! But no pics of me.


----------

